# Problems with Priefert kennels



## R Williams

I purchased ten 5'x10' priefert dog kennels about three years ago and now they have rusted to the point that I have holes in the tubeing and broken welds. At this rate they will be of no use in about a year.
I called priefert and they stated that now they are using a new coating process and that this should not happen with the new product.
They stated that if I took pictures of the kennels and sent to them that they would look into pro-rateing the kennels and replace them at a discount.

My four questions are:

1. Has anyone else had this problem?

2. What was your experience with priefert customer service?

3. Is there anyone with the newest priefert kennels and how do you like them?

4. Should I just sell the kennels I have cheap and just start over with a different brand and if so what brands are holding up for more than three years?

Granted this is a working gundog kennel with young high strung dogs in them year round with lots of urine and disinfectant so therefore I do not see how anyone can make a "coating" that can hold up to that.

The really sad part is I have a couple of chain link kennels that are three times as old as the priefert kennels and they are still in pretty good shape at about half the cost.


----------



## Brad B

I have heard one other instance like yours. I have only had mine for a few months so it's still good. However, I have abuddy who has had his fro about 5 years with no problems at all. His sits out directly in the open and he lives about 6 miles from the Gulf. Guess they started using cheaper stuff when they made yours. But I would work with them to get you some new ones.


----------



## hibanks

*Preifert Kennels*

I had the same problem with mine and they were on a concrete slab under a metal roof connected to a metal building. I spent numerous phone calls and sent pictures to Preifert and after about 8 months of complaining, they delivered me new panels in exchange for my rusted ones. I was at the point of replacing them with another brand. My chain link kennels held up a lot longer than my first batch of Preifert panels did. The Preifert kennels do look a lot better and at this point, I am satisfied. I have pictures if interested.


----------



## Pasquatch

I posted this about a year ago.....You are not alone

Joined: 01 Jun 2004
Posts: 637
Location: Upstate N.Y.
Posted: Sat Jul 30, 2005 8:33 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have 30 outdoors Priefert Runs . I like a lot about them - They are easy to assemble and disassemble. They are strong enough to stop the strongest dog from escaping. They look very nice in appearance. BUT THE FRAMES ARE RUSTING SO BADLY THAT I NEED TO REPLACE THEM AFTER 7 YEARS. . 

I didn't buy them to have to touch them up every year - I expected them to last a bit longer than this . That is my input on them.


----------



## R Williams

I just sent off pictures to priefert and am waiting for a response, I will post and keep you updated as to the service I get


----------



## Josh Smith

I happened to see this post. Thought I'd reply:

I have 28 Priefert runs that are six years old (with a 10 year warranty) and about 18 of them are so rusted that they are dangerous for the dogs. I have sent pictures to Priefert three times in the last three years and they have never done anything for me. I am very disappointed in the product and customer support and would never recommend the product to anyone. I purchased my panels through Cabela's back when Cabela's was a private company and still had staff that knew something and could offer good customer service. Not so anymore! The retailer won't help and the manufacturer won't help.

Buy chain link kennels, they will be cheaper in the long run. The Priefert company is oriented toward livestock and large animals, lacks customer support, and won't stand behind their product.


----------



## Jay Dufour

I ordered some to be shipped to a local feed store that was a dealer.I told them that I will come and inspect them before they delivered them to me.Weeeeeell they had pin holes near all the joints,with rust starting to delaminate the powder coat . I declined them,at which time the feed store owner called perfiert.He put me on the phone and the rep asked me to accept hem and they would "take care of me later" ..........I built my own out of all welded aluminum for $ 288 each.


----------



## Josh Smith

Welded aluminum sounds awesome! I think you did the right thing because Priefert's guarantee and their "take care of you later" attitude is useless.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Yea they worked out very well...and are rust free !


----------



## Brad B

Man that looks pretty nice Jay.!! How much would you charge to come build some for me !??


----------



## Jay Dufour

Hi.With all the welders around Beaumont , you might want to get a couple of quotes.It takes me two hours to build one from cutting the parts to ready to go.The frame is 1.5" 1/8 square tubing,and the bars are 1" same.The sides and back are wrapped with 9 guage fencing.I use galvalume for the tops.


----------



## Peggy Faith

Hi,

I have had 5 indoor/outdoor sets of Priefert Kennel Runs since 2001 when I moved to my new place. The company did replace 3 panels for me a few years ago due to rust. Recently I noticed that 2 of my outdoor door panels have rusted through(((( I tried calling the company 850-415-1998 only to get a voice recording so I can't even reach a person. Anyone have any suggestions????


----------



## Don Smith

I've read these reports before and I apologize in advance for, I guess, hijacking this thread, but I have never understood the attraction to Priefert Kennels and similar types over standard 9 gauge chain link panels with a galvanized pipe frame. Some of mine are only a few years old and are like new, but my oldest ones are *37 years old* and are just as good as the day that I bought them. And that includes the gate panel that I once dragged behind my ATV to level 2 acres that I was planting with sunflowers, white millet and buckwheat. :lol: Sure, some of the chain link has oxidized. I could fix that by just painting them. But, the galvanized pipe frames are absolutely good; no pin-holes, rust throughs or any other flaw.


----------



## Charles Dwyer

I bought 8 10X10's 4 years ago and only have 4 that are still in service. Had a dog jump up and push off in one of the corners next to the gate section as I was leaving the kennel one night. Heard something that sounded odd but keep going. Locked the door and got about half way to the house and thought I better go back. I opened the door and looked down the run and evidently one of the wires had borken its weld and had punctured the webbing between two toes, she was hanging with her back legs barely touching the ground. There was blood everywhere and what mess had I not gone back.


----------



## Heather McCormack

Wow...We are in the process of designing all new kennels and we were thinking of switching to the Priefert kennels...After reading all this I think I might just stick with the Chain Link they seem to last forever. 

Heather


----------



## Josh Smith

Good choice. Stay away from Priefert. They really are a joke.


----------



## kmacintyre

Have any of you tried the Petpro kennels, they seem sturdier [6 ga instead of 8ga etc]? It would be nice to know before I spend 5K on them


----------



## Eric Johnson

Were I in the market for outdoor kennels. I would look at Mason Company .... 

http://www.masonco.com/

Eric


----------



## Tim West

I have had Priefert kennels for ten years and have had minimal problems. One of the panels has some rust and that's about it. Now grated, I don't have them chock full of dogs alls the time, but I have ten runs and about four or five of them have had dogs in them all the time.

My panels were not made the same way as the new ones with epoxy coating and then powder coating. They are just wire that is powder coated.


----------



## Jay Dufour

I feel one of the problems with the welds is even though they are MIG welded the wire has silicon in it which comes to the top in the form of an island of glass.When it is powder coated or whatever coated....if that silicon is not removed ....its a pinhole that allows air and or water to get in.The coating is brittle,so when it is banged during shipping it comes off because its not bonded to the metal....but a spot of silicon.just an observation,after working many years with welding problems in the chemical plants.


----------



## spencedilworth

I just ordered and received 3 Priefert Kennels. Very pleased with how nice they look and how easy they are to set up. I did notice some bare spots from scratching during shipping and these spots quickly turned to rust. I emailed Priefert to ask about some touch up paint and they quickly sent me two 11oz cans of paint completely at THEIR expense.

So far their customer service is getting two thumbs up from me.


----------



## Guest

I have had similar problems with the priefert panels. Have a ten run gundog kennel and seem to have a huge issue with the rusting on the bottom. I did apply rhino liner to the bottom 1/4 of the panels and it seems to have slowed the corrosion. As others have posted , we do have a high volume of traffic in our kennels, but to me the price of the preifert kennels should reflect product quality and servicability and I think there is gap there.

I have decide to replace my entire kennle set this fall and I am going with L bar M ranch products. They are weelded wire panels and galvanized and have an extreme warranty. Great customer service too.

L bar M ranch products
Best set ups i have seen !!

Brandon 
Backwater Retrievers


----------



## inthehollow

I have had the same trouble with the lucky dog brand.


----------



## Robert C

I know Priefert redesigned their kennels and their production process as I spent a long time talking to them about a year and a half ago before buying one. I highly suggest you call them before making a decision.

Admittedly i am not a "commercial user", but I have had no problems with mine at all.


----------



## thefenceguy

It seems to me that the majority of posters on this site are not happy with their "name-brand" kennels. A much simpler, and cost effective approach would be to have your kennels hot dip galvanized AFTER the kennel panels have been welded. Commonly, a fabricator of panels will purchase galvanized tubes then cut and weld them into rectangle shapes. The corners are painted silver so that it looks "pretty" when you get them. Once the paint washes/wears off, you are left with bare metal areas where the earlier welding has burned off the zinc from the corners. The rust starts to run down the tubes and the result is quite depressing. Any fence company that has access to a galvanizing company could easily have their panels hot dip galvanized. This is more expensive but the silver/gray color will last 20 years or more. Hot dip galvanizing will place a uniform zinc coat of approximately four ounces per square foot over the material galvanized compared to one ounce of pre-galvanized tubes. I trust this is helpful.
The fence guy.


----------

